# Flea/Tick Application



## Baci Baby (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a brand new Havanese person and this forum has become my Bible. It's just a terrific source of information. Thank you all! 

I applied my new pup's first dose of flea/tick medication and she looked completely bedraggled! Her coat flattened and became greasy. Is there a trick to applying this medication that won't mess with their beautiful coat?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That's the way it will look for several days...it's ok. I didn't like the look of Dexter's hair either after I applied his Flea/Tick stuff. Do not wash your pup for a few days, so the medication gets into the pup's system.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If you don't like the type that you apply via the shoulder blades, there are preventatives in pill form like comfortis and program/capstar.
Just to keep in mind for when you run out of whatever you're currently using.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The pill doesn't protect from ticks though, that's why we use the topical. It is yucky but you can bathe after a few days. I watch my little nephews closely and don't allow them to pet their backs again until I've bathed them.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Does it have to be special shampoo?

Sheesh I hate ticks. We are supposed to go to western Michigan for a couple of days and I'm seriously thinking of leaving Gitter behind. I know the one time we went up there he came home with a slew of ticks on him. Off to the vet and a bill of $150. I just treated him with Advantix on Monday and would love to bath him but maybe I'll just take him a little greasy?

I hate to think of him being bitten. Honestly it freaks me out so much because I think Domino was bitten and I lost him. It is times like this that I wonder if I should ask my breeder to take him back. I feel like a horrid mom.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I gave Duncan his first Frontline dose Tuesday and yes he looks all greasy and smells a bit. I can't wait to bathe him tonight. My vet said I can bath after 2 days. I figured 2 days of the month of greasiness is worth it to avoid the ticks/fleas.

hedygs - It's not a special shampoo you need, but it must be soap-free according to my vet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some of the shampoos will say they can be used and won't wash away the flea/tick treatment. It will say if it's soap free on the bottle.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If I remember right, once the hair has dried out, brush it.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I put the frontline on a couple of days before I'm going to give Izzy a bath. I find it causes really bad matting where it's been applied. I just keep working on the mats until I bathe her.


----------

